# Bro's MES 30 2.5 Mailbox Mod



## smokingbro (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been working on a mailbox mod for my MES 30 2.5 today. I got all the mods made to the mailbox (thanks to all the information here). I need some expert advice on the duct connections to the MES. 

Most of the MES mailbox mods I've seen on SMF show the 90 degree duct connecting to the MES chip loader outlet with the ribbed end going in. On my MES 30 2.5 the ribbed end is too small for the outer circle and too big for the inner circle. See below.













920872_10206663051508805_3451442128505505726_o.jpg



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 29, 2015






There is also a middle lip going around half of the top of the outer circle that locks the chip loader in.

The smooth round end of the 90 degree duct fits snugly in the outer circle, with the exception of that lip around the top for the chip loader.













12140942_10206663051788812_1541558235903755182_o.j



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 29, 2015


















12401645_10206663051988817_4716111153020993174_o.j



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 29, 2015






Do any of you have advice with this connection on the MES 30 2.5?

Last question I have is on the flex tube. The mailbox is currently on the ground, but I hope to move it up a few inches and mount it to the stand of my MES. Should I shorten the flex tube?













886272_10206663051268799_6552982534206663814_o.jpg



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 29, 2015






Thanks you for any feedback. I'm hoping to get these final details taken care of so I can do a test smoke tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I'd definitely shorten it it only need to he just long enough to connect the two together


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2015)

The big end goes in,the small piece flex tube to another elbow

Richie













100_3365.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 29, 2015






Another view 













100_3366.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 29, 2015


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 30, 2015)

tropics said:


> The big end goes in,the small piece flex tube to another elbow
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is helpful. Going to trim my flex duct tomorrow and do a test smoke.


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 30, 2015)

I got mailbox mounted to MES stand and shorten flex duct. Will test tomorrow. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

Fired up my mailbox mod for test run. Threw some apple chicken sausage in for lunch. So far very happy with me mod. Still need to figure out how to fine tune smoke output with vent holes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 31, 2015)

SmokingBro - your getting it figured out, good job on the mods.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can see some fine eats in your future.

Nice!


----------



## morkfrompork (Jan 10, 2016)

Really nice, super clean looking mod.

What I`m jazzed about is there isn`t anything you have to do to the MES that can`t be un-done in about a couple of minutes.













IMG_2617.JPG



__ morkfrompork
__ Jan 8, 2016


















IMG_2620.JPG



__ morkfrompork
__ Jan 8, 2016






I went super simple, as you can see.

Not as "clean" looking, since half the length of the mailbox sticks out from the stand.

After looking at yours, I just might get some flex tube and clean my mod up a bit.

Don`t know about anyone else, but for me, doing a few little custom tricks is part of the fun.

Happy Smoking.


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 10, 2016)

MorkFromPork said:


> Really nice, super clean looking mod.
> 
> What I`m jazzed about is there isn`t anything you have to do to the MES that can`t be un-done in about a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks and nice job on your mod too. I've completed a couple of meat smokes with the mailbox mod and it works great.


----------

